# Installing Subversion, Apache2.2, Ruby bindings, and warehouseapp



## z3R0 (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone successfully installed Subversion with ruby bindings plus warehouseapp, apache2.2 (mod_dav) and svnserv (svn + ssh) and ldap?

WareHouseApp

I installed subversion (not sure if properly) using svnserve (svn+ssh) and i can connect to the repository
but I can't write to it, I get a permission error and db lock.

The repository group is set to svn and umask on the svn user is 0022 and I added other accounts under /etc/groups svn:*:1002:webdev1,webdev2 and nothing. 

I compiled /usr/ports/devel/subversion with mod_dav and the wrapper, I have yet to start with apache. 

Any recommended howto's? What is the most secure form of authentication I don't want to use he subversion config and passwd files.

Thanks!


----------

